# Hatching egg prices



## Nudibranch (19 July 2017)

Eek! I usually pay £1 an egg plus about 6 quid or so postage. Hadn't ordered any this year until now... £3 per egg plus £10 postage  ( two boxes admittedly). Think I need to put a couple of breeding pens together myself next spring! I'm wondering if the flu restrictions have had a big impact as finding eggs this year has been much harder than usual.


----------



## rara007 (19 July 2017)

What sort of eggs?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 July 2017)

I think £10 for postage for two boxes is about right. price per egg depends on breed and stock. tbh postal eggs are not worth the money IME and having breeding pens to sell online definitely aren't!


----------



## Clodagh (20 July 2017)

Posted eggs are fine if you don't use those useless poly boxes. I used to sell loads on eBay and pack them properly, I never had any complaints. I have bought some duds though. Packaging is all. I assume, Nudibranch, that is something rare? The bottom has completely fallen out if the poultry market, so if they are something common I would keep looking. Oh and it cost nearly £10 for me to post 6, and that was 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## PorkChop (20 July 2017)

Depends on the breed, at £3 an egg I would be expecting a rare breed, postage sounds about right.

Try posting on your local poultry facebook page to see if there is anything local first.


----------



## Nudibranch (21 July 2017)

The sticker on the box said £3.40 &#128514;
Just slightly surprised as until this year the same breed (cochins) have been £1 an egg, even the blues. I usually get a decent hatch rate even through the post so it is generally worth it....this year cochins seem to be like the proverbial hen's teeth and mine is a closed flock so I never buy birds, only eggs. Fingers crossed I get at least a couple then!


----------



## Alec Swan (21 July 2017)

Last year I bought a sitting of Wellsummer eggs,  gave them 24 hours and then popped them under a good and solid broody.  10 days later they were exploding.  Never again.

Alec.


----------

